# Good stuff



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

Morning!

Did up some road side chicken and corn on the cob on the 1TG lastnight.









Yup, I can see why people get hooked on RSC. I kicked mine up with some rooster sauce. I wasn't sure I was gunna be able to put it on, it kept raining wicked hard, then it would stop, then start again. It actually hailed a couple of times. 
Lexi's a fan of RSC chicken too...




I just threw a 4 pound beef round eye into the freezer to slice up later and turn that into jerky tomorrow.  I loooove jerky. =P~  =P~  =P~ 

Aaahhhh I'm off work until Thursday. Come on weather. Cooperate ******!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks great Scotty. =P~ Cute looking kid too. Damn I hate this site now I've got to put some jerkey on my list of things to do. How are you planning on doing your jerkey....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm gunna run out a little later and see if can get some of the cheap wire grill pans, then stack em with wood spacers. 

I usually marinate/cure the meat overnight, and then do it in the WSM for 7-8 hours at 150-160 with smoke only in the first 4 hours... pretty much the Stogie way.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'm gunna run out a little later and see if can get some of the cheap wire grill pans, then stack em with wood spacers.
> 
> I usually marinate/cure the meat overnight, and then do it in the WSM for 7-8 hours at 150-160 with smoke only in the first 4 hours... pretty much the Stogie way.


I’ve done mine on the dehydrator and in the electric but never the WSM…..Do you put sand in the water pan or water or leave it empty? I have a buddy that does his in the oven and uses tooth pics to hang the jerky from the over grates……What is this stogie way you speak of?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 2, 2006)

Chicken looks good, chief!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have sand in the pan...just cuz I never bother to empty it. 
I've done it with the wooden skewers, but it's a pain. 
Kevin Taylor (Stogie) has a great page on jerky. 
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ktaylor11/kevi.htm


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

Recipe with my adjustments.
4-6 lb Eye of round
1/2 t Celery Salt
1/2 t Black pepper
1 T White pepper
1/2 t Red pepper
1 T Seasoned salt
2 t Accent
1 t Garlic powder
2 T Morton tender quick
2 T Brown sugar
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
1/3 c Soy sauce
1/3 c Barbecue sauce
1/3 c Maple syrup
1 T Cholula hot sauce
1 T Sriracha hot sauce
Cut meat in thin slices. Meat is easier to cut when partially frozen and it will cut evenly. Combine dry ingredients first, add wet ingredients, and marinate/cure for 24 hours in a sealable plastic bag. or non reactive container.

Smoke 7-8 hours at 150-160 with smoke only in the first 4 hours


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 2, 2006)

Boy,  you have been keeping busy.    It all looks good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Good looking quarters there Scotty!  Thank God Lexi got her mothers looks!!!! 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

What Larry said :!: 

You da' man =D>


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 2, 2006)

ScottyDaQ when are you going to smoked the beef jerky and don;t forget the pictures.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ when are you going to smoked the beef jerky and don;t forget the pictures.



It's been in the fridge since I took those pics, so it's gotta be in the mornin. With the Tender Quick... it could be beef slurry if one waits too long. :grin: 

I'm thinking a mix of cherry and apple for woods.


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ when are you going to smoked the beef jerky and don;t forget the pictures.


Yeah... What Link said. :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

The recipe closely mimicks the flavors used by the Roadside Chicken stands popular in the Mid-Atlantic states.  Our own Bryan S. is the guy that made it popular on most grilling and BBQ boards on the net.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2006)

V. Roberts said:
			
		

> This recipe for RSC looked so good I had to try it too. My question is, where did the name come from?
> Val



Good looking chicken Val!!!   =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting there. Good aroma so far.




I wasn't able to find the cheap mesh racks anywhere. But the rack from a wok, and the rack from the Smokey Joe raised up on a couple of inverted Pizza stone carriers turned out to do the trick just fine....dunno if you can see em in the pic. There's some Yankee ingenuity fer ya.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's why we lost the war.  We had plenty of mesh racks, but dang if we didn't run out of wok racks.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 3, 2006)

ScottyDaQ This is for next time try using Wood skewers to hang the jerky from that way they will cook more evenly


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ This is for next time try using Wood skewers to hang the jerky from that way they will cook more evenly


Look at the Link go.   
You boys are making me hungry. =P~


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 3, 2006)

That is some good looking chicken.  After I showed my wife now she wants me to make some.  Im going to have to try it, maybe this coming weekend.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 3, 2006)

Finney I made that some time back. I now got me a hot plate and I’m going to see if I can get a better way to cold smoke it and dry it better than the way I normally do it. I hope to be able to try it out sometime this weekend. :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

Link, did you get that WSM you were talking about a while back?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

After burning my first try at smoking jerky, I am now thinking it's time to try again :!: 

Hey Link, long time no type 
How's everything?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Finney I made that some time back. I now got me a hot plate and I’m going to see if I can get a better way to cold smoke it and dry it better than the way I normally do it. I hope to be able to try it out sometime this weekend. :grin:


The hot plate sounds like what my lectro smoker does...You might want to try saw dust lightly spritzed with water......Leave an opening in the chip pan in the middle, you will get a better smuge. Just my .02


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ This is for next time try using Wood skewers to hang the jerky from that way they will cook more evenly



Thanks Link, but like I said... I tired that. I like the big flat laid out slices that a buncha racks give.

It's almost done...the photo is crappy. The dark spots are shadows from the sun. 




This was after I took em off the lower 2 racks, and put em onto the upper and the smokey joe rack. There's some thicker slices on the bottom that will stay on for longer....them's fer me.   The rest were taken off as they were ready.  :!:

If case someone wants to know how much fuel...here's what I do. ....



With all 3 bottom vents shut, it should hold 140-150 with no problem. I tried going on the low end this time .. and it stayed 138 ~ 150 during the whole time.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks good da 'Q :grin: . I might try my next batch on the WSM thanks for the heads up on the amount of fuel.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 3, 2006)

finney no she had sold it before I could get it I waited to long my lost. Puff been great Its been very busy around hear latey but its getting back to normal. 


ScottyDaQ hear is a great web site on smoking jerky. this is were a got the idea to hang my jerky

http://www.randyq.addr.com/index.html


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder how much will be left at the end of the day.  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Send it to me... I'll guard it for you. 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 4, 2006)

What Finney said


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the education Scotty and Link.  THe jerky looks real good.  very impressive!

I love jerky and might have to try making some myself.

BigGQ
World Famous Butt Rubber  :grin:


----------



## JWJR40 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing some beef ribs with WRB this weekend.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 5, 2007)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about doing some beef ribs with WRB this weekend.


What's WRB?


----------

